# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Tremonti ambiente

## ArgoJr

Buongiorno a tutti, 
   vi chiedo un aiuto.
Ho un cliente che nel 2009 ha posto in essere importanti investimenti rivestendo il tetto di più capannoni (sede della sua attività di impresa e di proprietà) con pannelli fotovoltaici. Il professionista che lo seguiva ai tempi non gli aveva indicato la possibilità di usufruire della Tremonti ambiente (legge 388/2000 articolo 6 comma 13 e ss.) pertanto ora mi domando:
1) è possibile usufruirne adesso? 
2) il fatto di non aver adempiuto a quanto previsto dal comma 17 (comunicazione entro un mese dall'approvazione del bilancio degli investimenti ambientali posti in essere) rende impossibile usufruire dell'agevolazione? è quindi una comunicazione perentoria?
3) stesso discorso per la mancata indicazione nel bilancio degli investimenti ambientali fatti... 
Grazie a chi vorrà darmi una mano.

----------


## ergo3

> Buongiorno a tutti, 
>    vi chiedo un aiuto.
> Ho un cliente che nel 2009 ha posto in essere importanti investimenti rivestendo il tetto di più capannoni (sede della sua attività di impresa e di proprietà) con pannelli fotovoltaici. Il professionista che lo seguiva ai tempi non gli aveva indicato la possibilità di usufruire della Tremonti ambiente (legge 388/2000 articolo 6 comma 13 e ss.) pertanto ora mi domando:
> 1) è possibile usufruirne adesso? 
> 2) il fatto di non aver adempiuto a quanto previsto dal comma 17 (comunicazione entro un mese dall'approvazione del bilancio degli investimenti ambientali posti in essere) rende impossibile usufruire dell'agevolazione? è quindi una comunicazione perentoria?
> 3) stesso discorso per la mancata indicazione nel bilancio degli investimenti ambientali fatti... 
> Grazie a chi vorrà darmi una mano.

  Avrà sicuramente beneficiato degli incentivi in conto energia. non conosco i dettami della tremonti ambiente, ma credo che ci sia una incompatibilitàcon il conto energia suddetto.

----------


## ArgoJr

Si ha beneficiato del conto energia ma non è incompatibile con la tremonti ambiente, sono cumulabili. Questo è uno dei pochi punti fermi che ho  :Smile:

----------


## Valerio 78

Buongiorno,  
si, si può fare, occhio che la cumulabità col conto energia è limitata al 20% dell'investimento.

----------


## gioroof

Per poterne usufruire deve ridepositare il bilancio di esercizio 2009 prima dell'approvazione del bilancio dell' esercizio successivo , inserendo apposita nota descrittiva nella relazione degli amministratori o , se il bilancio è nella forma  abbreviata   , in nota integrativa .

----------


## Fage

Scusate, avrei bisogno di un riferimento normativo preciso ( parere dell'agenzia, norma ecc... ) dove venga indicato il limite di cumulabilità fino al 20% con le tariffe incentivanti per la detrazione ires al 27,5% per il fotovoltaico.  
Qualcuno mi sa aiutare per favore? 
ho trovato tanti riferimenti ma nessuna norma dove si parli del 20% di limite.  
Grazie.

----------


## Valerio 78

Buongiorno FAGE, 
il riferiemnto al limite di cumulo non dipende dalla Tremonti, ma dal conto energia; se ottieni un incentivo oltre il 20% dell'investimento perdi il conto energia. Il limite è citato proporio dal conto energia, seconda edizione. C'è anche una risoluzione, la 20/E del 2009 che parla di cumulo Visco sud - conto energia. 
Saluti, 
Valerio

----------


## marco.M

> Buongiorno FAGE, 
> il riferiemnto al limite di cumulo non dipende dalla Tremonti, ma dal conto energia; se ottieni un incentivo oltre il 20% dell'investimento perdi il conto energia. Il limite è citato proporio dal conto energia, seconda edizione. C'è anche una risoluzione, la 20/E del 2009 che parla di cumulo Visco sud - conto energia. 
> Saluti, 
> Valerio

  Buongiorno, riprendo questo post perchè è un argomento che mi interessa. cliente che nel 2011 ha allacciato 2 impianti fotovoltaici ed incominciato a percepire il contributo GSE. Per il periodo d'imposta 2011 posso usufruire anche della termonti ambientale limitatamente al 20% dell'investimento?? Qualche relatore di corsi a cui ho partecipato dice che le due "agevolazioni" sono incompatibili in quanto la 388 è considerato contributo pubblico. ciò è quanto sostiene, altresì, la stessa GSE. 
spero che l'argomento sia interessante; ho bisogno di cosnigli. 
Un saluto e buon lavoro

----------


## PurpleMike

> Buongiorno, riprendo questo post perchè è un argomento che mi interessa. cliente che nel 2011 ha allacciato 2 impianti fotovoltaici ed incominciato a percepire il contributo GSE. Per il periodo d'imposta 2011 posso usufruire anche della termonti ambientale limitatamente al 20% dell'investimento?? Qualche relatore di corsi a cui ho partecipato dice che le due "agevolazioni" sono incompatibili in quanto la 388 è considerato contributo pubblico. ciò è quanto sostiene, altresì, la stessa GSE. 
> spero che l'argomento sia interessante; ho bisogno di cosnigli. 
> Un saluto e buon lavoro

  Segnalo come il decreto ministeriale del 5 luglio 2012 all'art. 19 abbia aperto alla cumulabilità tra tariffa incentivante e Tremonti ambientale, purchè gli incentivi fruiti non eccedano il 20% del costo dell'investimento. 
Cumulabilità delle tariffe di cui al decreto 19 febbraio 2007 con altri incentivi pubblici 
  In vigore dal 11 luglio 2012
1.  L articolo 9, comma 1, primo periodo, del decreto 19 febbraio 2007 del Ministro dello sviluppo economico, di concerto con il ministro dellambiente e della tutela del territorio e del mare, si intende nel senso che il limite di cumulabilità ivi previsto si applica anche alla detassazione per investimenti di cui all articolo 6, commi da 13 a 19, della legge 23 dicembre 2000, n. 388 e all articolo 5 del decreto legge 1 luglio 2009, n. 78, convertito con modificazioni dalla legge 3 agosto 2009, n. 102.

----------


## LeoAR1973

Buongiorno a tutti,
Io ho fatto fare una valutazione da un Ingegnere Ambientale per il calcolo del "famoso" sovracosto di un impianto da 176 Kw di potenza attivato a Aprile 2011.
il responso è che non c'è sovraccosto e non posso portare niente in variazione in diminuzione.
il calcolo è stato fatto sulla base della normativa vigente (DISCIPLINA COMUNITARIA DEGLI AIUTI DI STATO PER LA TUTELA AMBIENTALE
2008/C 82/01) mettendo a confronto l'impianto fotovoltaico con uno tradizionale. 
Il beneficio lo trovo con il Conto Energia.
secondo voi è corretto, qualcuno ha esperienza in materia?

----------


## Boosheny

Ciao a tutti.  
Io ho capito come PurpleMike che le due cose (tariffa incentivante da un lato e detassazione ambientale dall'altro) sono compatibili. 
Per LeoAr1973: non credevo che nella costruzione di un impianto fotovoltaico ci fosse da stimare qualche sovracosto.... l'impianto di per se non è già migliorativo per l'ambiente??? 
Per ArgoJr: puoi usufruirne, ma come calcoli la detassazione ambientale...???
se ad esempio nel primo anno di vita costruisci un impianto da 4.000.000 euro hai come limite il 20%, ossia 800.000 euro;
dato che la media degli investimenti ambientali degli anni precedenti è zero, puoi portarti in diminuzione tutta l'eccedenza, ossia i 4.000.000, che limitati al 20% fanno 800.000 di variazione in diminuzione???
E la perdita conseguenti la riporti illimitatamente???

----------


## Varagnolo

Allora, faccciamo un pò di chiarezza.
L'art. 6, commi da 13 a 19 della Legge 23 dicembre 2000 n. 388 (Finanziaria 2001, cosiddetta Tremonti ambientale) agevola le Piccole e Medie Imprese per tutti gli investimenti di natura ambientale, necessari per *prevenire, ridurre e riparare danni causati allambiente*, con esclusione di quelli realizzati in applicazione di specifici obblighi di legge. In linea di massima è ammissibile: ogni impianto atto a depurare, filtrare o trattare qualsiasi tipo di emissione, interventi sul ciclo produttivo atti a sostituire o eliminare sostanze inquinanti o pericolose per lambiente, ivi compresi i rifiuti provenienti dal ciclo produttivo; insonorizzazioni, vasche di contenimento; rimozione di strutture (es.: eternit); installazione di impianti e sistemi di autoproduzione di energia da fonti rinnovabili (ad esempio impianti idroelettrici, eolici, a biomassa, fotovoltaici, ma anche impianti di cogenerazione o trigenerazione alimentati a metano, ecc.); interventi per significativi contenimenti energetici del ciclo produttivo. 
Gli investimenti ammessi, anche in leasing, sono quelli realizzati entro il 25 giugno 2012:
La quota di reddito agevolabile corrisponde alleccedenza rispetto alla media degli investimenti ambientali realizzati nei due periodi di imposta precedenti determinati secondo lapproccio incrementale, ovvero i benefici per gli investimenti ambientali sono rigorosamente limitati ai costi dinvestimento supplementari (sovraccosti) necessari per conseguire gli obiettivi di tutela ambientale. Lapplicazione del suddetto criterio richiede, pertanto, la quantificazione dei costi dinvestimento supplementari. Per intendersi, i sovraccosti sono calcolati rapportando linvestimento alla situazione controfattuale in assenza di aiuti, ovvero ad un investimento paragonabile dal punto di vista tecnico: significa che bisogna da lato verificare la differenza tra un investimento ad esempio di energia da  fonte rinnovabile ed un investimento controfattuale tradizionale (ad esempio un gruppo elettrogeno, una caldaia a metano, ecc.) necessario per produrre la stessa quantità di energia , e dallaltro il cosiddetto extra-profitto per 5 anni (ovvero la differenza del conto economico quinquennale dei due investimenti). Appare chiaro che si tratta di un calcolo molto complesso, che va inteso come un approccio sartoriale caso per caso in funzione del tipo di investimento (e quindi del tipo di investimento controfattuale).
PER RICONDURRE IL TUTTO AD UN ESEMPIO PRATICO, SU UN IMPIANTO FOTOVOLTAICO IL RISPARMIO È ALLINCIRCA DEL 15/20% (dipende dallesatto calcolo dei sovraccosti): VUOL DIRE CHE SU INVESTIMENTO DI  1.000.000 LAGEVOLAZIONE CHE SE NE PUÒ RICAVARE È DI 150.000/200.000 EURO (in questo caso non potrebbe in ogni caso essere superiore al 20% per rispettare i limiti di cumulabilità con la tariffa incentivante GSE).
La procedura prevede sia evidenziato in nota integrativa il calcolo dei sovraccosti e nella voce immobilizzazioni materiali una voce immobilizzazioni ambientali (per i bilanci degli esercizi precedenti va riapprovato e ridepositato il bilancio con le modifiche). A questo punto entro 30 giorni dal deposito va fatta una comunicazione al Ministero dello Sviluppo Economico, dopo la quale la detassazione è automaticamente fruibile (non si deve attendere unautorizzazione, così come era il meccanismo della Tremonti tradizionale). E indispensabile o come dice la stessa Agenzia delle Entrate "quanto mai opportuno" che i sovraccosti in funzione delle caratteristiche tecniche dei beni siano certificati (perizia) da soggetti preparati, al fine di blindare lagevolazione in caso di futuri controlli: 
grazie ad un network con strutture specializzate nella finanza agevolata e società di engineering, siamo in grado di mettere a disposizione uno staff tecnico che si occupa di tutto l'iter burocratico, dal rilevamento dei costi al calcolo del beneficio fiscale ed alla predisposizione di tutta la documentazione tecnica necessaria, il tutto certificato da una perizia giurata ed asseverata da professionisti iscritti allAlbo nonché *esperti e valutatori in queste materie del Ministero dello Sviluppo Economico e del Ministero dellAmbiente* (è facilmente intuibile il plus derivante dal fatto che chi certifica e perizia il tutto è uno dei soggetti che il Ministero incarica per eventuali controlli).
Una considerazione particolare va inoltre fatta per gli investimenti realizzati nel 2011 da soggetti Ires, poiché non avendo ancora depositato la dichiarazione dei redditi 2012 , è possibile presentare unintegrativa a favore e quindi il recupero del credito che si è generato nel 2011 (a causa del pagamento di imposte non dovute) mediante compensazione in F24 con tutti i tributi; leventuale eccedenza si potrà recuperare negli esercizi successivi senza limiti temporali  fino ad esaurimento, nella misura massima dell80% dellimponibile di ciascun esercizio (e quindi subito anche con lIres/Irpef da pagare questanno per i redditi 2012). 
Per gli investimenti degli anni precedenti si procede invece alla richiesta di rimborso dellIres/Irpef pagata, a meno che la perdita fiscale generata dalla detassazione sia riportabile ancora nel 2011/2012, nel qual caso si può impostare il meccanismo sopra descritto per lIres 2011. 
Roberto Varagnolo 335.5697630 
 Maggiori dettagli: Scheda sinottica Tremonti Ambientale

----------

